# Bologna Inter: 27 aprile 2022 ore 20:15. Tv e Streaming



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.

Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?

Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


----------



## bmb (25 Aprile 2022)

Vedremo che tipo di porcata ci aspetta. Mi aspetto un Arnautovic che spara un rigore 8 metri sopra la traversa.


----------



## mabadi (25 Aprile 2022)

partita inutile visto i trascorsi. sarà tipo la partita con la Roma, una partita fra amici.
Comunque, considerando la lotta per la retrocessione è difficile dire chi ha il calendario più difficile.
Magari noi potremmo trovare squadre in lotta per nulla o in lotta per non fare i preliminari di coppe non gradite e loro avversari in lotta per la salvezza.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile



L’Inter la vince facile.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


"Nel buio dello stadio correvano voci incontrollate e pazzesche. Si diceva che l'Inter stava vincendo per 20 a 0 e che aveva segnato anche Handanović di testa su calcio d'angolo".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

Se giocassero al massimo dell'impegno e non in ciabatte un pareggino sarebbe anche possibile.
Ma cosa lo dico a fare...


----------



## iceman. (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


Le devono perdere tutte, fanno troppo schifo.


----------



## Milo (25 Aprile 2022)

Il trucchetto di fare ricorso e portare più avanti possibile questo recupero fino al punto che il bologna era già salvo ha funzionato.

mi aspetto un 3-0 agile agile per questi ladri schifosi


----------



## Kaw (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


Non è questa la partita da guardare, fermo restando che per me le vincono tutte...


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


100 euro sull'inter vincente, soldini facili.
Mi ci pago un bel pranzo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Inter vince passeggiando


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2022)

0 - 2 al 15esimo. Non illudiamoci, ma dobbiamo tenere il passo e farli soffrire fino all'ultima partita. L'ultima piccola chance per un pareggino forse forse è quella con il Cagliari


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Il Bologna se s’impegnasse come contro noi e la Juve sarebbe una squadra tosta da affrontare. Ma che ve lo dico a fare…


----------



## davidelynch (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


Ci sarà una partita o dopo 20 minuti le me.de vinceranno già 0-3?


----------



## IDRIVE (25 Aprile 2022)

Tempo perso anche solo parlarne...


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Sono molto tranquillo si questa partita


----------



## Igniorante (25 Aprile 2022)

Vittoria merdazzurra in ciabatte, sorpasso e scudetto


----------



## kYMERA (25 Aprile 2022)

Non la guardo neanche. Faranno 3 gol già al 60esimo.


----------



## Goro (25 Aprile 2022)

Marotta è troppo mafioso, fa veramente paura. Partita resa di una inutilità imbarazzante.


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non la guardo neanche. Faranno 3 gol già al 60esimo.


Non ne guarderò nessuna di partite di questi orridi, forse neanche la finale di C.I.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Aprile 2022)

Chi vuole soldi facili,ma facili,deve giocare in abbinata la vittoria a Bologna e quella del fine settimana contro l'Udinese.


----------



## andre85 (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


Non ci credo a sinisa che li fa scansare. Poi L inter di sto periodo segna alla minima occasione quindi non mi illudo. Ma hanno 2 trasferite in 4 giorni. Io ci credo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


Purtroppo è già falsato il campionato, affrontano la trasferta in un momento in cui la posizione del Bologna in classifica è tranquilla. Non si possono tollerare delle decisioni del genere in modo sereno, non c'è imparzialità.


----------



## Gamma (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile



Ribadisco, l'Inter le prossime 3 le vincerà ad occhi chiusi. Sono le ultime due che potrebbero dare qualche problema.
Le squadre in bilico nella lotta salvezza sono terribili...


----------



## kipstar (25 Aprile 2022)

zero sorprese per me.


----------



## El picinin (25 Aprile 2022)

Se l Inter non vince una tra Bologna e Udine,lo scudo lo vinciamo noi


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


Bologna bello tranquillo che affronterà il match con lo stesso spirito con cui si affronta una grigliata tra amici in infradito..
Possiamo solo sperare nelle squadre che lottano x non retrocedere e ringraziare i furti con lo Spezia e con l'udinese


----------



## Roger84 (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’Inter la vince facile.


Purtroppo hai ragione... quanto vorrei sbagliare ma sarà una passeggiata di salute! Il Bologna nn ha nessuno stimolo per questa partita e Mihajlovic stenderà un tappeto rosso alle me*de!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

*Gosens si ferma in allenamento.
Non ci sarà con il Bologna.*


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


Ma si gioca?
Marotta non la rinvia ?


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 100 euro sull'inter vincente, soldini facili.
> Mi ci pago un bel pranzo.


La quota della vittoria dell’Inter sarà così bassa che se vinci devi dare tu dei soldi…


----------



## elpacoderoma (25 Aprile 2022)

Labbarba aiutaci tu.


----------



## UDG (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gosens si ferma in allenamento.
> Non ci sarà con il Bologna.*


Capirai grande perdita


----------



## Gamma (25 Aprile 2022)

Comunque, considerata la partita infrasettimanale, avrebbero potuto far giocare Inter e Bologna lo stesso giorno in questa giornata.
Magari anche l'Inter domenica, visto che sabato sarebbe stato più difficile per il Bologna, impegnato con l'Udinese che aveva giocato il mercoledî precedente.

L'Inter se la andrà a giocare anche con un giorno in più di riposo. Sono dettagli inutili? Sì, forse, ma mi quest'anno hannp abituato i tifosi milanisti a guardare ogni singolo dettaglio per queste cose perché gira tutto contro di noi e a loro favore...


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2144
> 
> Labbarba aiutaci tu.


Cos hai tirato fuori... il santuario di Labbarba


----------



## Viulento (25 Aprile 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Se l Inter non vince una tra Bologna e Udine,lo scudo lo vinciamo noi


mi basterebbe che ne vincesse anche una.


----------



## Tobi (25 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Comunque, considerata la partita infrasettimanale, avrebbero potuto far giocare Inter e Bologna lo stesso giorno in questa giornata.
> Magari anche l'Inter domenica, visto che sabato sarebbe stato più difficile per il Bologna, impegnato con l'Udinese che aveva giocato il mercoledî precedente.
> 
> L'Inter se la andrà a giocare anche con un giorno in più di riposo. Sono dettagli inutili? Sì, forse, ma mi quest'anno hannp abituato i tifosi milanisti a guardare ogni singolo dettaglio per queste cose perché gira tutto contro di noi e a loro favore...


È gia un miracolo che non abbiano dato la vittoria a tavolino


----------



## Butcher (25 Aprile 2022)




----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2022)

miiinghia come sono avvelenati sul forum indaista  hanno vivisezionato le azioni di acerbi per dimostrare che se l'è venduta...poi ce l'anno a morte con Pioli perchè avrebbe rinnegato l'inter nelle interviste o qualcosa del genere macchecaz....

hanno tirato fuori persino Pippo che sarebbe interista in realtà


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> miiinghia come sono avvelenati sul forum indaista  hanno vivisezionato le azioni di acerbi per dimostrare che se l'è venduta...poi ce l'anno a morte con Pioli perchè avrebbe rinnegato l'inter nelle interviste o qualcosa del genere macchecaz....
> 
> hanno tirato fuori persino Pippo che sarebbe interista in realtà



Gli stessi interisti vadano a vivisezionare Lazio-inter 2-3 di 3 anni fa in cui De Vrji la vendette davvero la partita.Solo gli stolti non capiscono che una partita se è venduta,non arriva mai al 90mo in bilico,il risultato si compie ben prima.Nel caso di quel Lazio-Inter,anche loro segnarono verso la fine,ma De Vrji fu osceno dall'inizio.


----------



## folletto (26 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Gli stessi interisti vadano a vivisezionare Lazio-inter 2-3 di 3 anni fa in cui De Vrji la vendette davvero la partita.Solo gli stolti non capiscono che una partita se è venduta,non arriva mai al 90mo in bilico,il risultato si compie ben prima.Nel caso di quel Lazio-Inter,anche loro segnarono verso la fine,ma De Vrji fu osceno dall'inizio.





__king george__ ha scritto:


> miiinghia come sono avvelenati sul forum indaista  hanno vivisezionato le azioni di acerbi per dimostrare che se l'è venduta...poi ce l'anno a morte con Pioli perchè avrebbe rinnegato l'inter nelle interviste o qualcosa del genere macchecaz....
> 
> hanno tirato fuori persino Pippo che sarebbe interista in realtà



Vivono in un'altra dimensione, quella degli onesti a cui è stato rubato l'impossibile, e lo farebbero anche dopo dieci campionati come questo che vinceranno grazie all'ex gobbo Mafiotta lo Strabico con la complicità dei buffoni giornalai, telecronisti e commentatori.
Andassero anche a guardarsi le statistiche su cartellini e rigori, le ha postate un utente qua sul forum qualche giorno fa...... impressionanti


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2022)

Medel ci sarà,ridotta la squalifica...


----------



## folletto (26 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Medel ci sarà,ridotta la squalifica...


Sarà un bene o un male per noi? Chissà….


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


Ho appena Saputo che Saputo assisterà alla gara.
Finita.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> miiinghia come sono avvelenati sul forum indaista  hanno vivisezionato le azioni di acerbi per dimostrare che se l'è venduta...poi ce l'anno a morte con Pioli perchè avrebbe rinnegato l'inter nelle interviste o qualcosa del genere macchecaz....
> 
> hanno tirato fuori persino Pippo che sarebbe interista in realtà


Marmotta li sta juventinizzando


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


.


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2022)

Comunque lasciate ogni speranza,dopo 10 Min saranno già in vantaggio...


----------



## chicagousait (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bologna Inter, recupero della partita rinviata per Covid. Si gioca mercoledì 27 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:15 al Dall’Ara.
> 
> Dove vedere Bologna Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle 20:15 del 27 aprile


Non aspetto grosse sorprese. Vittoria agevole per i cuginastri


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2022)

La faranno durare fino al 80esimo per far vedere che l'impegno del Bologna e massimale come è stato con noi è poi faranno fallo di Rigore.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (27 Aprile 2022)

Vince il Bofna 3-2


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Auguri all'inter per la partita , il campionato e la seconda stella.


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Aprile 2022)

A quanto é quotato il rigore e/o autogol di Medel tra il min 60 e il 90? Chiedo per un amico


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

Classico 5 a 0


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Marotta ha designato Doveri, quello dei due rigori per l'Inda nel derby d'andata. La prestazione gli era piaciuta, lo ripropone stasera.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è già falsato il campionato, affrontano la trasferta in un momento in cui la posizione del Bologna in classifica è tranquilla. Non si possono tollerare delle decisioni del genere in modo sereno, non c'è imparzialità.


Ti ricordo ad esempio lo scorso anno noi contro il Cagliari già matematicamente salvo e che si era imbottito di Ichnusa prima di entrare in campo.
Secondo me è anche meglio che stiano relativamente tranquilli, ste squadre se vogliono "divertirsi" nel dare il massimo lo fanno sia che si devono salvare che no. Anche perchè magari la società ha anche interesse a mantenere buoni rapporti con il Milan (non è che l'Inter si può incazzare se la squadra avversaria si impegna).


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Marmotta verso la beatificazione.

Dopo aver sconfitto il covid ed esser riuscito a vincere senza calciare verso la porta ora la chiesa ha i miracoli che chiedeva per proclamare santo il celeberrimo dirigente.

Si festeggerà il 29-2 San marmotta, così se il beato volesse rinviare la data o festeggiare a tavolino avrebbe margine per fare ricorso al padre eterno. 
Un apostolo.

Viva Viva San marmotta


----------



## bmb (27 Aprile 2022)

Hanno già segnato?


----------



## folletto (27 Aprile 2022)

Vediamo se i rossoblu battono Verona e Roma nel contest "guarda come mi scanso bene" (lo strabico non fa parte della giuria per ovvi motivi ma prepara lo spettacolo a dovere)


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

Se gli davano il tavolino ci risparmiavamo un po di fegato


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Marmotta verso la beatificazione.
> 
> Dopo aver sconfitto il covid ed esser riuscito a vincere senza calciare verso la porta ora la chiesa ha i miracoli che chiedeva per proclamare santo il celeberrimo dirigente.
> 
> ...


Quando hai lo strabismo di venere (e sei anche un bell'uomo) ci sta tu possa essere considerato un santo, un apostolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cos hai tirato fuori... il santuario di Labbarba


Io ci avrò fatto 200 video, vado pure al santuario ( vero ) prima delle partite importanti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Aprile 2022)

Anche qui partita tra amici, si scanseranno col sorriso


----------



## Stex (27 Aprile 2022)

Ma la giocano davvero?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

Forza Bologna. Dai dai dai, un pareggino


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

*UFFICIALI*

*BOLOGNA: Skorupski; Soumaoro, Medel, Theate; De Silvestri, Svanberg, Schouten, Soriano, Hickey; Arnautovic, Barrow*

*INTER: Radu; Skriniar, De Vrij, Dimarco; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro, Correa.*


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *BOLOGNA: Skorupski; Soumaoro, Medel, Theate; De Silvestri, Svanberg, Schouten, Soriano, Hickey; Arnautovic, Barrow*
> 
> *INTER: Radu; Skriniar, De Vrij, Dimarco; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro, Correa.*


Inter senza dzeko.
Anche oggi difesa e contropiede.

Da due anni che giocano gli stessi.
Scoppiano di salute.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *BOLOGNA: Skorupski; Soumaoro, Medel, Theate; De Silvestri, Svanberg, Schouten, Soriano, Hickey; Arnautovic, Barrow*
> 
> *INTER: Radu; Skriniar, De Vrij, Dimarco; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro, Correa.*


Lasciamo perdere…


----------



## Baba (27 Aprile 2022)

Voglio una bella incornata di Arnautovic


----------



## ARKANA (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *BOLOGNA: Skorupski; Soumaoro, Medel, Theate; De Silvestri, Svanberg, Schouten, Soriano, Hickey; Arnautovic, Barrow*
> 
> *INTER: Radu; Skriniar, De Vrij, Dimarco; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro, Correa.*


Vai Arnautovic vendicati per come ti hanno trattato


----------



## Solo (27 Aprile 2022)

A fine partita brindisi scudetto? O lo fanno già a fine lei o tempo?


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *BOLOGNA: Skorupski; Soumaoro, Medel, Theate; De Silvestri, Svanberg, Schouten, Soriano, Hickey; Arnautovic, Barrow*
> 
> *INTER: Radu; Skriniar, De Vrij, Dimarco; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro, Correa.*


.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Aprile 2022)

Sarà già finita al primo tempo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Ed eccoci riuniti tutti qui,fratelli rossoneri,a fare il tifo per la vittoria (insperata) del Bologna.
Alziamo tutti le mani al cielo e doniamo la nostra energia vitale a Barrow,Arnautovic,Soriano,Schouten,Hickey,Svamberg,De Silvestri,Theate,Medel,Soumaro,Skorupski


----------



## bmb (27 Aprile 2022)

Hanno già segnato i nostri ragazzi?


----------



## bmb (27 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> .


Partita della vita di Radu data a 1.01


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Inter già campione d'Italia, ormai è fatta per loro.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Partita della vita di Radu data a 1.01


.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Partita della vita di Radu data a 1.01


Botte da orbi di skriniar e brozo e ammonizione per quelli del Bologna a 1.00001 .


----------



## Prealpi (27 Aprile 2022)

Al però la scaramanzia, forza Bologna


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Inter al 30% in trasferta, una delle quote più basse che ho visto quest'anno, roba che neanche Venezia-Liverpool.


----------



## bmb (27 Aprile 2022)

Nel frattempo la Fiorentina sta preparando la sfida contro di noi da 15 giorni. 4 pere dall'Udinese dopo la sconfitta con la Salernitana. Saponara is loading from girone d'andata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo ad esempio lo scorso anno noi contro il Cagliari già matematicamente salvo e che si era imbottito di Ichnusa prima di entrare in campo.
> Secondo me è anche meglio che stiano relativamente tranquilli, ste squadre se vogliono "divertirsi" nel dare il massimo lo fanno sia che si devono salvare che no. Anche perchè magari la società ha anche interesse a mantenere buoni rapporti con il Milan (non è che l'Inter si può incazzare se la squadra avversaria si impegna).


Ogni volta per vincere uno scudetto una faticaccia enorme... Dobbiamo essere tre volte più forti degli avversari, altrimenti in un modo o nell'altro ci rubano qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## sunburn (27 Aprile 2022)

So già che l’Inter vincerà, e infatti mi guarderò la CL, ma la speranziella…


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Amici allo stadio mi confermano che il Dallara è un catino interista.
Ma del resto si vede anche in TV.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

C'ho la sciarpa del Bologna al collo


----------



## ARKANA (27 Aprile 2022)

Radu facci godere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inter già campione d'Italia, ormai è fatta per loro.



Non ci siamo,bisogna fare la gufata inversa


----------



## Prealpi (27 Aprile 2022)

Lasciamo perdere


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

Finita

Perisic


----------



## UDG (27 Aprile 2022)

1 a 0, finita prima ancora di cominciare


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Finita dopo tre minuti.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Durata tanto


----------



## mark (27 Aprile 2022)

Partita palesemente venduta dai


----------



## kipstar (27 Aprile 2022)

sono segnali


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

a fine partita tutti con lo striscione "meno male che Sinisa c'è "


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque lasciate ogni speranza,dopo 10 Min saranno già in vantaggio...


CVD


----------



## Hellscream (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ci credo che siete stupiti, dai


----------



## Antokkmilan (27 Aprile 2022)

Si sono già scansati, di una facilita questo gol imbarazzante


----------



## UDG (27 Aprile 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Partita palesemente venduta dai


Non è venduta, a differenza nostra questi segnano è inutile


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (27 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> CVD


Ma che 10 minuti nemmeno 5 erano passati


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

Ma che schifo è? Manco 10 minuti hanno tenuto


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2022)

Onestamente, se siete sorpresi la colpa è vostra che ancora non avete capito che l'inter ha quelle 3-4 squadre che gli regalano punti per amicizie e intrallazzi vari.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ma che schifo è? Manco 10 minuti hanno tenuto



Succede quando si entra in campo con il fuoco al culò,mica come entriamo in campo noi ultimamente,dove dopo 3 minuti siamo già sotto di 1-0 

Ho già spento la tv,la riaccenderò solamente se mi dovesse arrivare la notifica del pareggio del bologna


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2022)

Per me questa la vincono in ciabatte, spero più nell'Udinese e nel Cagliari sinceramente.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Comunque io non so come facciano questi a segnare sempre al primo tiro in porta. Statisticamente è difficile eh


----------



## UDG (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Succede quando si entra in campo con il fuoco al culò,mica come entriamo in campo noi ultimamente,dove dopo 3 minuti siamo già sotto di 1-0
> 
> Ho già spento la tv,la riaccenderò solamente se mi dovesse arrivare la notifica del pareggio del bologna


Allora mi sa che non la riaccendi più. Scherzo speriamo ti arrivi il prima possibile


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

Se va bene finisce 3-4 a 0


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Succede quando si entra in campo con il fuoco al culò,mica come entriamo in campo noi ultimamente,dove dopo 3 minuti siamo già sotto di 1-0
> 
> Ho già spento la tv,la riaccenderò solamente se mi dovesse arrivare la notifica del pareggio del bologna


Puoi togliere anche la batteria...


----------



## Goro (27 Aprile 2022)

Io la guardo mentre aspetto la Champions per un motivo solo: guardare le finte facce dispiaciute dei giocatori del Bologna


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Aprile 2022)

Seriamente qualcuno si aspettava una vittoria del Bologna? Ma dai su.. questo campionato doveva essere già finito tra i 5 punti mancanti a noi per errori arbitrali ( vs spezia e udinese) e i 3 punti che hanno in più loro( contro il torino dovevano perdere e contro la juve pareggiare)


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Succede quando si entra in campo con il fuoco al culò,mica come entriamo in campo noi ultimamente,dove dopo 3 minuti siamo già sotto di 1-0
> 
> Ho già spento la tv,la riaccenderò solamente se mi dovesse arrivare la notifica del pareggio del bologna


Io mi faccio del male e la guardo perfino ora che è 0-1.
I miracoli possono avvenire.

Ma l'inizio dell'Inter è furioso e rabbioso, serve un miracolo affinché finisca in pareggio. Ma veramente un miracolo.


----------



## danjr (27 Aprile 2022)

Che professionalità questo Bologna


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Il Bologna per ora sembra un punching ball.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Piuttosto di vedere questa farsa...


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Solo noi potevamo non vincere con questi. Sono praticamente già tutti in ferie. Pazzesco veramente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Io mi faccio del male e la guardo perfino ora che è 0-1.
> I miracoli possono avvenire.
> 
> Ma l'inizio dell'Inter è furioso e rabbioso, serve un miracolo affinché finisca in pareggio. Ma veramente un miracolo.



Ti vuoi fare del male,eh ? 
Io avrei resistito nel caso avessero subito goal al 20°,al 30°,ma vedere subito l'inda in vantaggio dopo soli 2 minuti e al 1° tiro fatto in porta...meglio guardare un film


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Il Bologna per ora sembra un punching ball.


Scendere in campo con la certezza di dare la partita è una roba inaccettabile. Manco stessero giocando contro il Bayern Monaco dei tempi belli.
Cioè li stanno bombardando e devastando, non gli stanno dietro, non riescono a tenere palla 10 secondi. Sti maledetti sembrano l'Atalanta versione bombatissima.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Solo noi potevamo non vincere con questi. Sono praticamente già tutti in ferie. Pazzesco veramente.


Partitone anche contro la Juve. L’Inter è in forma comunque.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non la guardo neanche. Faranno 3 gol già al 60esimo.



E infatti...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2022)

Lo scudetto l'hanno vinto a Torino.


----------



## Stex (27 Aprile 2022)

Che farsa


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto l'hanno vinto a Torino.



Vinto o prelevato?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Vado a vedere un attimo il live e vedo gol inter dopo 3 minuti. Che due palle, son 3 partite di fila che segnano dopo 3 minuti, ma si può?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Non è una partita ma una farsa.
Complimenti vivissimi.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Ma quanto è scarso Barrow? È palesemente in spiaggia


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Inter al 30% in trasferta, una delle quote più basse che ho visto quest'anno, roba che neanche Venezia-Liverpool.


Notato anche io. IMBARAZZANTE


----------



## LukeLike (27 Aprile 2022)

Neanche un po' d'orgoglio per tutte le volte che hanno provato a vincerla a tavolino ..


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Ritmi da amichevole. 
Complimenti.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Inter al 30% in trasferta, una delle quote più basse che ho visto quest'anno, roba che neanche Venezia-Liverpool.


Pensi che i bookmakers regalino soldi?
Sanno come funziona, meglio di chiunque altro.

Dai che forse Lautaro si è rotto.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

Lautaro rotto???


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Avete notato che il Bologna pressa mai e prova mai ad accelerare nemmeno quando c'è spazio?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Neanche un po' d'orgoglio per tutte le volte che hanno provato a vincerla a tavolino ..



Ma anche per il 6-1 dell'andata.
Invece 0,neanche un pizzico d'orgoglio.


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

Voce tiri in porta e tiri totali del Bologna: 0 e 0.

Sarà già un miracolo da lourdes se il Bologna farà anche solo un tiro in curva in 95 minuti. Praticamente Handanovic può andarsene.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Finirà 1-7


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Incredibile. Pareggio.
Gli è arrivata la palla in testa non sa neanche lui come


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

1-1


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

*GOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Wooooooooooowwwwwwww! Arnautoviccccccc


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

Goooooollll


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lautaro rotto???


Figuriamoci, un fagiolo di Balzar ed è subito in forma.


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Marmotta pagherà un killer contro Arnautovic.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Ahah Inzaghi voleva il VAR.
Che piangina


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

Benissimo. Ora c'è l1% di possibilità che non lo portano a casa


----------



## Giofa (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Succede quando si entra in campo con il fuoco al culò,mica come entriamo in campo noi ultimamente,dove dopo 3 minuti siamo già sotto di 1-0
> 
> Ho già spento la tv,la riaccenderò solamente se mi dovesse arrivare la notifica del pareggio del bologna


Riaccendi!!!


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2022)

Dimarco imbarazzante.
Comunque vincono 3-1 gli interisti, questo serve per dare l'impressione che sia leale e corretta come partita


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Comunque tranquilli vanno avanti già prima della fine del primo tempo. Sta partita consideratela già persa dal Bologna.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Le merrde arrivano con troppa facilità al tiro..
Il Bologna difende da cani.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Voglio proprio vedere quanto tempo perde il Bologna, se fanno le stesse cose che hanno fatto contro di noi. E anche se questi non dovessero vincere oggi noi con la Fiorentina sicuro non vinciamo, stanno aspettando proprio noi per fare punti .


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Ammonito Spiaze che continua a piangere.


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ahah Inzaghi voleva il VAR.
> Che piangina


E' senza vergogna e senza pall3. 
Una partita in modo regolare ce la fa a vincerla?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Troppo presto il gol, troppo presto. Era meglio se arrivava a fine primo tempo


----------



## sacchino (27 Aprile 2022)

Fa tutto parte del teatrino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Riaccendi!!!



Mi è arrivata la notifica! 
Dai casso però,vediamo se durano altri 2 minuti questi...non voglio spaccare una sedia sulla tv!


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Guardate che palla persa da Theate, praticamente sembrava fatta proprio apposta


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

L'Inter di Inzaghi regala SEMPRE una cappellata difensiva a partita. Bologna non deluderci  .


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

Obbiettivamente è impossibile che le melme non vincano. Guardiamola in tranquillità.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Centrocampo del Bologna inesistente.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Il Bologna non azzecca una scalata. 
Ma come difendono??
Mah.
Imbarazzanti


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Contro di noi erano tutti sotto palla.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

Comunque vada a finire, è peggio per loro aver affrontato il Bologna ora, che a gennaio. Dopo che il buon Mihajlovic si è ammalato stanno tirando fuori l'orgoglio in queste partite. Vedi contro di noi, non ci lasciavano respirare un attimo ed intercettavano ogni palla.


----------



## DavidGoffin (27 Aprile 2022)

Figurati se questi se la giocano? Hanno fino al 90' per scansarsi , Inter è da settembre che la favoriscono in tutti i mod, senza vergogna


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Il sicario inizia a fare la differenza.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Arbitro come al solito indecente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2022)

Fa tutto parte del teatrino. Finisce 4 a 1 per le melme.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Il gol del Bologna è stato rivisto molto attentamente.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Barella arrogante come pochi.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Quelli dell'Inter pure passeggiano, sanno già che poi arriverà l'aiutino nel momento giusto.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Barella arrogante come pochi.


Lo vedo nervoso. Ben venga!


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

è legale terminare il primo tempo 1-1 ?
non è che fa ricorso il Guercio


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Barrow non capisco come possa giocare in Serie A.
Ma sono cosi scarsi i giocatori italiani, non capisco.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Barrow ha il QI di un'anatra stordita.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è legale terminare il primo tempo 1-1 ?
> non è che fa ricorso il Guercio



L’Inter non ha nulla di legale


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

4 min di recupero? per cosa?


----------



## Baba (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 4 min di recupero? per cosa?


Assurdo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2022)

Arnautovic non mi dispiacerebbe come attaccante di scorta al posto di Ibra per il prossimo anno.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 4 min di recupero? per cosa?



Perché ha segnato il Bologna, ovviamente


----------



## kipstar (27 Aprile 2022)

4 minuti....di recupero..... boh....


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Voglio proprio vedere quanto tempo perde il Bologna, se fanno le stesse cose che hanno fatto contro di noi. E anche se questi non dovessero vincere oggi noi con la Fiorentina sicuro non vinciamo, stanno aspettando proprio noi per fare punti .


42% del tempo giocato, peggior partita dell anno.


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 4 min di recupero? per cosa?


Al primo tempo ahahahahah


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Assurdo


Cioè veramente, non capisco per cosa. Ci saranno stati al massimo 2 minuti ma proprio a voler andare lunghi.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

avete notato anche voi che de silvestri si diverte a fare azioni per inguaiare i compagni ?
richiamo laziale come simone...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2022)

Se ha dato 4 minuti di recupero nel primo tempo, nel secondo tempo in caso di pareggio ne darà una trentina.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

4 minuti di recupero ora significa 10 nel secondo tempo.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Incredibile Doveri cosa non ha fischiato. Vergognoso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Guardare o no il secondo tempo? Che dilemma...


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardare o no il secondo tempo? Che dilemma...


Penso di spegnere altrimenti mi viene qualcosa al sistema nervoso .


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardare o no il secondo tempo? Che dilemma...


No no, io non devo vedere nulla.


----------



## danjr (27 Aprile 2022)

Speriamo subentri un po’ di paura nelle melme


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Il Bologna palleggia anche bene ma difende da cani.
È finito il primo tempo ma non hanno ancora capito chi deve uscire su correa e di Marco.
Soriano pessimo.
Malissimo pure la marcatura su Dumfries.


----------



## Baba (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Incredibile Doveri cosa non ha fischiato. Vergognoso.


Ha fatto finta di non vedere il netto fallo di Dumfries. Uno schifo


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Incredibile Doveri cosa non ha fischiato. Vergognoso.


Sarebbe bello cominciare ad utilizzare arbitri stranieri d'ora in poi, come si fa in Champions.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> avete notato anche voi che de silvestri si diverte a fare azioni per inguaiare i compagni ?
> richiamo laziale come simone...


Certo, stavo pensando la stessa cosa.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardare o no il secondo tempo? Che dilemma...


giocati lo stipendio sul 2 live, win-win
scudetto al Milan o soldi facili, sempre felice


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Aprile 2022)

A me Svanberg piace sempre di più.. certo non ti alza tanto il livello della squadra e non ti porta esperienza europea ma lo vorrei tanto in squadra, non come acquisto per sostituire Kessie ma come quarto/quinto cc in rosa.. è l' unico che prenderei del Bologna, Tomiyasu mi faceva impazzire ma ahimè è andato in Inghilterra

Ps so che altri la pensano come me su Svanberg


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardare o no il secondo tempo? Che dilemma...


Meglio l’isola dei famosi…


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Penso di spegnere altrimenti mi viene qualcosa al sistema nervoso .


Non è facile guardarla.
Ma devo stare in trincea.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se ha dato 4 minuti di recupero nel primo tempo, nel secondo tempo in caso di pareggio ne darà una trentina.



Dipenderà dal risultato al 90esimo.


----------



## Gamma (27 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il Bologna palleggia anche bene ma difende da cani.
> È finito il primo tempo ma non hanno ancora capito chi deve uscire su correa e di Marco.
> Soriano pessimo.
> Malissimo pure la marcatura su Dumfries.



Più che difendere male, escono proprio palla al piede malissimo. Hanno rischiato almeno 3/4 volte di perdere palla sulla loro trequarti...


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> giocati lo stipendio sul 2 live, win-win
> scudetto al Milan o soldi facili, sempre felice


Buona idea, scommettete duro sul 2.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Se sinisa non cambia le scalate la perde. 
Barrow è su brozo ma l'inter esce con di marco e correa e arriva con troppa facilità al tiro.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Più che difendere male, escono proprio palla al piede malissimo. Hanno rischiato almeno 3/4 volte di perdere palla sulla loro trequarti...


Ma è senza palla che sono disastrosi.
Non sono né alti né bassi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Mi aspettavo 2-0 a fine primo tempo, il Bologna è già andato oltre le aspettative. Prederanno comunque 5 pere, ma almeno hanno allungato la speranza per un tempo.


----------



## Love (27 Aprile 2022)

nel secondo tempo le mer.de ne fanno altri tre


----------



## Giofa (27 Aprile 2022)

Io speravo nel doppio gol dell'ex...per ora siamo al 50%... Certo che un gol del Pitbull la vedo proprio grigia


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Aprile 2022)

qualcuno sa perchè su dazn mentre sto guardando la partita non mi esce più nella barra rossa il pallino che "spoilera" il goal? Come posso rimetterlo?


----------



## Giofa (27 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa perchè su dazn mentre sto guardando la partita non mi esce più nella barra rossa il pallino che "spoilera" il goal? Come posso rimetterlo?


Dalla TV non l'ho mai visto, su App da cellulare in basso a destra ho un'indicazione spoiler con un pulsante on-off


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo 2-0 a fine primo tempo, il Bologna è già andato oltre le aspettative. Prederanno comunque 5 pere, ma almeno hanno allungato la speranza per un tempo.


L'inter è nervosetta. Se la portano a casa, sarà di misura. Loro quest'anno li vedo con il "cagotto" nelle partite in cui ci possono superare.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Che sofferenza ragazzi, ancora un tempo cercando di nutrire la speranza che non vuole saperne.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Ogni calcio d'angolo dell'inter è un pericolo.
Su questo non mi do pace,dal momento che noi siamo la peggiore squadra della serie A a battere e saper sfruttare i corner offensivi.

Comunque bello il rinvio di testa del giocatore del Bologna (ignoro il nome perchè stavo già bestemmiando  ).
Anzichè respingere la palla di testa alle sue spalle (o di lato),la ributta al centro !
Fortuna che ci stava il piedone di Theate....


----------



## kipstar (27 Aprile 2022)

nulla .... non c'è niente da fare...... alla fine vincono. sono segnali.....questi.....
comunque partita orribile.....lenta e senza ritmo con i giocatori che vanno ad un ritmo veramente bassissimo....

imho.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo 2-0 a fine primo tempo, il Bologna è già andato oltre le aspettative. Prederanno comunque 5 pere, ma almeno hanno allungato la speranza per un tempo.


Più che speranza l'agonia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

Ma veramente la guardate per prendere una bella inculcata finale? Fate altro ragazzi la sceneggiatura è scritta da mesi


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Comunque se ad ogni tiro oppure ogni volta che la palla escono questi perdono 30 sec c'è speranza. Peccato che non stanno facendo questo come contro di noi ovviamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Soriano ci sta capendo zero. 
Deve uscire assolutamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Di marco sta facendo saltare il banco.
Ma che aspetta sinisa a porre rimedio?
Assurdo.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

No vabbè, ma Soriano che dice che l'ha toccata lui? Pazzesco. PAZZESCO.


----------



## kipstar (27 Aprile 2022)

cmq partita del bologna tatticamente diversa rispetto alla partita fatta con noi o con i gobbi....


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

gente che rinuncia alla rimessa laterale offensiva per sportività

applausi, ora fischiagli un rigore però se sei uomo


----------



## Baba (27 Aprile 2022)

quel maiale di Soriano ammette di averla toccata lui hahahah ditemi se voi cosa dovrei pensare!! Cosa?!


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Cioè ti danno una rimessa laterale quasi nei pressi del calcio d'angolo e si autoaccusa. Pazzesco.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Skorupsky ogni volta che prende il pallone rilancia in un nanosecondo. Perchè???


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Bisogna arrivare all'ora di gioco.
Poi assisteremo a altra partita.


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

Purtroppo la deciderà redivivo


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Ma che caxxo aspetta a prendere di Marco?


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Miracolo portiere del Bologna. Questi stavano per segnare l'ennesimo gol su calcio d'angolo.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Il Bologna è uscito dagli spogliatoi dopo l'intervallo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Aprile 2022)

Incredibili. Questi sui calci piazzati sono delle bestie.
Ma non ci vuole un genio: Cross belli in mezzo, stacco di testa, pericolo.

Un giorno vorrei capire perche ogni calcio d'angolo battuto dal Milan sembra un parto.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Arnautovic che sta facendo di tutto per farsi espellere


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Barella ammonito, fuori nevica.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Aprile 2022)

55 esimo minuto e il sogno vive ancora


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Gol di Dzeko al primo tocco neanche quotato.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

cosa tiri al volo da là, aspetta


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Incredibili. Questi sui calci piazzati sono delle bestie.
> Ma non ci vuole un genio: Cross belli in mezzo, stacco di testa, pericolo.
> 
> Un giorno vorrei capire perche ogni calcio d'angolo battuto dal Milan sembra un parto.


perche i 2 sopra il metro e settanta che abbiamo li mettiamo a battere il corner piuttosto che in mezzo


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Barrow che poteva fare qualsiasi cosa ma siccome lui sa di non essere tecnico vuole tirare di prima da fuori area.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Barrowwww ma non la becchi da fermo ma cosa faii


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

Ma che barrrow faiiiii santiddio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> 55 esimo minuto e il sogno vive ancora



È stata scritta una sceneggiatura con gol nel finale per dare un tocco di thrilling e credibilità


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

gatto soriano sa che si corre nel calcio ?


----------



## David Drills (27 Aprile 2022)

De Silvestri si è chiaramente venduto la partita


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Aprile 2022)

Voglio orsolini in campo e gol vittoria


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Ma Barrow è sobrio?


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Gol su angolo neanche quotato.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Ma Calhanoglu è un anno che non sbaglia un calcio d'angolo. Con noi in 4 anni non è mai riuscito ad alzare una volta il pallone. Assurdo.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> De Silvestri si è chiaramente venduto la partita


Mollissimo e laziale.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Aprile 2022)

Skorupski c'ha messo esattamente 20 secondi per il rinvio. A San Siro credo che ci abbia messo quasi il doppio.


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> È stata scritta una sceneggiatura con gol nel finale per dare un tocco di thrilling e credibilità


Del resto in cambio hanno fatto segnare Arnautovic che così continua la striscia positiva


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

addirittura altri due attaccanti, in cinque davanti
non era 2 fisso con turnover nella roccia ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Aprile 2022)

Fuori quel verme di Barella,peccato che speravo nella sua espulsione con Doveri


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Oramai è assedio. Finita.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

Immagino già il gozzo di limone che oscilla durante la corsa per esultare


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

perchè skriniar sta sempre in attacco non nei calci piazzati ?


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

cosa si è mangiato Arnautovic


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2022)

Noooooo


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

Dai ora segnano e finita


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

Arnautovic è al primo anno di Serie A, ancora non capisce cosa fare in queste occasioni
vuole segnare.
capirà...


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

alleluja fuori soriano, va lento come uno infortunato alla playstation


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2022)

Finita


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

De Silvestri un verme


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

La partita ormai è stappata. 
Saltato quasi tutto.


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

De silvestri si è venduto la partita


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

É statisticamente impossibile che un assedio di mezz'ora dell'Inter non porti al gol. Non la guardo, bisogna avere veramente fegato per farlo, vi invidio


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> De silvestri si è venduto la partita


Lui e Soriano sono palesemente interisti. Infatti ho spento


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

buono altri due stranieri in campo, gente che non sa come funziona o' sistema


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

Barrow e da prendere a schiaffi


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

assurdo che passaggio aveva fatto de silvestri a di marco, senza la mano era contropiede letale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai è assedio. Finita.


É impressionante quanto siano presenti in area. e sulle fasce in qualche modo trovano sempre un giocatore in grado di andare sul fondo per crossare.
Dietro hanno sofferto un po (con un stop migliore Arnautovic era in porta), ma sembrano totalmente in controllo, il gol una questione di tempo. Sensazione che non ho mai avuto in Milan-Bologna.

Mi chiedo se sia un merito loro (allargano bene il campo, tanti uomini portati in area, tanti cross e corner battuti bene) o un demerito del Bologna (danno molto piu spazio rispetti alle partite con noi e Juventus, diverse disattenzioni e palle perse in zone molto pericolose)


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2022)

Questo era da rosso


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Dai che si innervosiscono un po'. Vinceranno ma almeno devono stancarsi e farsi ammonire come se non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Aprile 2022)

Dumfries...potenza fisica da vendere, intelligenza zero



Dexter ha scritto:


> Lui e Soriano sono palesemente interisti. Infatti ho spento


Soriano lo ha tolto qualche minuto fa....per fortuna, va.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

i telecronisti hanno detto faccia freschetto mentre vedo inzaghi sudato come un por.co
tutto bene ?


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Aprile 2022)

Brutta inter, difficile che non vinca e il Bologna non ci stupirà.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Ennesimo calcio d'angolo. Non segnano da angolo da qualche partita. Gol di Dzeko di testa neanche quotato.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

bisogna marcare meglio sui calci d'angolo del cecchino turco


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Bene Doveri qui.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

marotta prepara il ricorso: prima espulsione in stagione per un preparatore atletico
non è etico


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Aprile 2022)

Che nervosismo. Speriamo in qualche espulsione, per ora non oso imaginare il pareggio


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Aprile 2022)

Medel mi è tornato simpatico.


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ennesimo calcio d'angolo. Non segnano da angolo da qualche partita. Gol di Dzeko di testa neanche quotato.


Contro la Roma non era su angolo il terzo? Comunque ogni loro calcio d'angolo, ho l'impressione che segnino. Ogni nostro corner, sono SICURO che non avverrà NIENTE.

In più ho il terrore di leggere i messaggi in questo topic. Ho spento la TV, chiuso la pagina di diretta.it, leggo solo qui terrorizzato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Contro la Roma non era su angolo il terzo? Comunque ogni loro calcio d'angolo, ho l'impressione che segnino. Ogni nostro corner, sono SICURO che non avverrà NIENTE.


L'unica cosa che potrebbe succedere sui nostri è quella di prendere gol in contropiede


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Medel mi è tornato simpatico.


aspetta fine partita.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

che voleva fare con questa bicicletta in aria ?


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Barrow che esce dal campo correndo. Pazzesco


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

ora entra el diez, attenzione


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

Mi sembra un sogno già trovarsi sull'1-1 al 75'


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Aprile 2022)

Esce l'anticalcio personificato Barrow ed entra Sansone, magari cosi riescono a concludere un azione di gioco.


----------



## kipstar (27 Aprile 2022)

alla fine la porteranno a casa....troppi corner....


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

Se non riescono a segnare, Skorupski calcerà il rinvio dal fondo nella propria porta. Tipo quando in Promozione si segna un gol irregolare per errore e la squadra avversaria ti fa pareggiare


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

bravo turco, semper così
liscio, giallo, tempo perso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un sogno già trovarsi sull'1-1 al 75'


Tra poco si trasformerà in un incubo, mettetevi l'anima in pace


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Finalmente uno che ammonisce alla fine del vantaggio. 
Calhanoglu diffidato salta Udinese


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

parte il coro

"devi morire"

per chi ?


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Eccolo Darmian che gli salva sempre il culo.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

Assist di Darmian e gol di Gagliardini al 93esimo.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Darmian e Gagliardini. Se l'Inda vince con questi impazzisco.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (27 Aprile 2022)

sento un puzzo di m..da nei pressi della panchina del piangina


----------



## Gas (27 Aprile 2022)

A che minuto segna l'Inda per voi? 92'?


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

eh ci sta dai, è il migliore centrale della Serie A


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Eccolo Darmian che gli salva sempre il culo.


A posto. Segna al 99%. Un miracolato totale


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

INCREDIBILEEEEEEEE RADUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ARKANA (27 Aprile 2022)

AhahahahahhahahahahahahahahaHHhHHHH


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Aprile 2022)

Ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Goooooooll


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Aprile 2022)

Spiaze letteralmente impaurito da Doveri, toglie anche la turca per inserire GAGLIARDINI, talmente alta é la paura di ricevere un espulsione, dopo che ha gia tolto Barella.

Incredibile. Se l'Inter ogni partita avesse un arbitro che li ammonisce per le loro entrate killer, il campionato sarebbe totalmente diverso.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

AAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Giofa (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ci credooooo


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

Radu  . Grazie ragazzi!

Che vi dicevo? Questi hanno il cagotto.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

*Ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahaha*

*Goooooooollllllllllllllllll*


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2022)

*Ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahaha*

*Goooooooollllllllllllllllll*


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2022)

Siiiiiii


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

È il momento di fare fruttare tutti i vostri risparmi, tutto sul 2 adesso


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Goooolllll


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2022)

ora farà ancora più male


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (27 Aprile 2022)

ecco ora si sta cacando addosso, grande portiere


----------



## GioCampo (27 Aprile 2022)

GODO


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

PAperissimaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## diavolo (27 Aprile 2022)

Halmaaaaaaa restiamo concentrati fratelii


----------



## Gas (27 Aprile 2022)

Ho spruzzato...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Aprile 2022)

INCREDIBILE!!!!!!!!! Che emozioni


----------



## Baba (27 Aprile 2022)

E ANDIAMOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (27 Aprile 2022)

Rigorino per l'Inter al 98esimo (si dopo 8 minuti di recupero per farli pareggiare) nemmeno quotato


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

aaaaaaaaaaaaasfojppaosnfèasfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## @[email protected] (27 Aprile 2022)

Non riesco a guardarla in diretta, vi leggo e spero


----------



## sion (27 Aprile 2022)

Calmaaaaaaaa


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2022)

Ragaaaaa se la guardo la vincono.... che è successo ???


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ci credo.
Non ci credo ancora.
Non riesco a crederci.
Sto male.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

tenete duro cavolo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Aprile 2022)

Ditemi che non è uno scherzo....
Che è tutto vero ...
Che non sto sognandoooooooo

Ma che droga ho assunto ???????


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

*INCREDEIBILE!!*

qua balla lo scudetto alla grandissim!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

No, non accendo nemmeno adesso.


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Aprile 2022)

Sansone!!


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

Ho spaccato tutto a casa


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

È finita raga. Psicologicamente saranno a pezzi. Ora, però, pensiamo a vincere contro la Fiorentina. Dopo questa, però, le melme rischiano un crollo motivazionale incredibile.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

Quanto catso manca???


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

state tranquilli la ribaltano.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora entra el diez, attenzione





>


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Esce l'anticalcio personificato Barrow ed entra Sansone, magari cosi riescono a concludere un azione di gioco.


L'ho chiamata


----------



## Devil man (27 Aprile 2022)

Oddio soffoco.. che gol hanno preso


----------



## kipstar (27 Aprile 2022)

fanno tempo a riprenderla....e anche vincerla


----------



## Metapiro (27 Aprile 2022)

Salvataggio sulla linea


----------



## PANDA82 (27 Aprile 2022)

Non voglio guardala..... É finita???


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Quanto catso manca???


7 + 20 di recupero


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2022)

ho già pronta la tanica di benzina come quel tizio del tg2


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

Saltando ho spaccato la lampada sul comodino. Non so che dire, sto venendo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Aprile 2022)

FORZA SANSONE .. 
e a morte gli interisti FILISTEI


----------



## diavolo (27 Aprile 2022)

Dai così


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ho spruzzato...


Penso che a questo punto siamo tutti senza pantaloni dai, freni inibitori andati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

PANDA82 ha scritto:


> Non voglio guardala..... É finita???



Resisti, non accendere. La vita è preziosa.


----------



## ARKANA (27 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Radu facci godere


Predicted


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ribaltano nulla, state tranquilli. Sono a pezzi. Domineranno il resto della partita senza segnare un gol.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Aprile 2022)

Saranno almeno 7 minuti di recupero.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Aprile 2022)

Io non ho voluta guardarla e ho visto dopo 3 minuti 0-1 e ho pensato "vabbè è andata".
Accendo al 75' e vedo 1-1 e dico "vabbè segneranno al'92".
Accendo di nuovo e vedo 2-1. Sto male.
Continuo a non guardare che è meglio.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

alla Caritas ci sono tante ucraine single, va bene anche buttare lo stipendio sul 2


----------



## Baba (27 Aprile 2022)

Dai dai dai dai che si godeeee


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

Aggiornate sui minuti perché non posso aprire diretta ne nessun sito similare


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

infiniti sti minuti. ma quanto durano... mamma mia. daranno almeno 7 minuti di recupero qua


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

e che sfiga si è infortunato sullo scatto quello più forte che hanno


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

eccellente, brosio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Mi aspetto 40 minuti di recupero e 5 rigori


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2022)

che succede ? (cit)

aggiornateci.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Calma, è lunga l'Inter la ribalta in qualche minuto.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

89....


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

"lo sguardo perso nel vuoto di radu"


----------



## bmb (27 Aprile 2022)

Va be ma ancora devono recuperare la partita col Bologna, potenzialmente sono primi


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

L' Inter sta perdendo???????????????????

Ahahahaha godo come un maiale


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "lo sguardo perso nel vuoto di radu"


Poche settimane fa il suo procuratore ha detto che é scandaloso che non abbia fatto qualche presenza


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2022)

stavo per guardarla ma resisto, non voglio rischiare. Aggiornateci.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

5 min di recupero.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

Se finisse così potremmo anche pareggiarne una, ma tanto minimo minimo pareggiano ma sono sicuro che vincono, sto già male


----------



## Metapiro (27 Aprile 2022)

Ma siamo sicuri che il portiere sia Radu e non il nostro castillejo? Sono uguali ahahah


----------



## diavolo (27 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Aggiornate sui minuti perché non posso aprire diretta ne nessun sito similare


Minuto 90 ha dato 5 di recupero


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2022)

La partita è ancora lunghissima.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

L' Inter sta perdendo???????????????????

Ahahahaha godo come un maiale

Mi sento come Piotr che guida un carrarmato che investe Mad Vlad


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Aprile 2022)

Beh beh beh

Silenzio


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

1 andato.


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Va be ma ancora devono recuperare la partita col Bologna, potenzialmente sono primi


Non sto scherzando, se non mi credete cercatela: prima di Lazio Milan, Dazn ha fatto vedere una classifica dove l'Inter aveva già i 3 punti di Bologna.


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

Marmotta in versione castoro


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

dai ma che fallo è


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2022)

NON DEVO GUARDARLA...mi devo trattenere..


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

2 andati.... fallo ingenuo spalle alla porta. Pareggiano sicuro qua


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 1 andato.


Ne mancano ancora 3


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Ne ho viste troppe quest'anno, mi aspetto di tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2022)

quanto manca ???? sono tesissimo.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

bravo sanchez


----------



## RickyKaka22 (27 Aprile 2022)

Sto sudando....come una tappa che finisce sulla cima coppi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

Segnano qua e poi la vincono quindi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> quanto manca ???? sono tesissimo.



Manca l'eternità.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

radu ha un non so che del look di castillejo


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

3 andati


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Stiamo calmi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 3 andati


quanti ne mancano ??


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Aprile 2022)

Mi sento male....


----------



## PANDA82 (27 Aprile 2022)

Alloooora???


----------



## RickyKaka22 (27 Aprile 2022)

2 minuti....


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

che proprietà tecniche i due centrali dell'inter


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

Aggiornate minuti e secondi


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

4 andati


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Sto impazzendo


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Sto andando in iperventilazione...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (27 Aprile 2022)

1.30...


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (27 Aprile 2022)

Bravi bolognesi perdete tempo contro di loro oggi va benissimo.. contro di noi no


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

solita entrata assassina di skriniar non sanzionata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Se succede l'impossibile mi aspetto comunque un altro ricorso dell'inter che ovviamente verrà vinto e vittoria d'ufficio assegnata


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

DAII


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

Sono distruttissimi-issimi.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

ultimo minuto. sicuro darà 30 secondi in più


----------



## Devil man (27 Aprile 2022)

Mi raccomando alla prossima giochiamo in ciabatte e sprechiamo anche questo regalo..


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Aprile 2022)

Ho le palpitazioni da quanto gufo


----------



## Baba (27 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Ho acceso.

Mi è apparsa la faccia di Marotta strabica agahahahahahahaahahahahha


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

Quanto minuti di recupero del recupero ha dato?


----------



## Kaw (27 Aprile 2022)

Ditemi che è finita....


----------



## Solo (27 Aprile 2022)

Oddio, ma è successo davvero???? 

Ho acceso adesso


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2022)

Suuuka la turca!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Aprile 2022)

Non sta succedendo niente


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

Il pareggio sarebbe oro colato.

Ma addirittura restare a 72 punti sembra irreale!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se finisse così potremmo anche pareggiarne una, ma tanto minimo minimo pareggiano ma sono sicuro che vincono, sto già male


Se finisce così questa è Super mega IMPORTANTISSIMISSSIMAAAA


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Aprile 2022)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

E' FINITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## diavolo (27 Aprile 2022)

*FINITAAAAAAAA SI GODEEEE*


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (27 Aprile 2022)

FINITAAAAAAAA


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2022)

Mmmmerrrrrr*********eeeeeeeee


----------



## ARKANA (27 Aprile 2022)

Finitaaaa grazie bolognaaaa


----------



## Milanoide (27 Aprile 2022)

Shhhhhh andate a scrivere sulla Guerra


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2022)

ancora non fischia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

*FINITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## sion (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ci credooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2022)

quanto manca ?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Sìiii
Siiii

Sono esausto ragazzi. 
Esausto


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Aprile 2022)

Volevano il 3 a 0 ahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

*SINISA TI AMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Le Grand Milan (27 Aprile 2022)

Mamma mia !! Grandissimo Bologna!!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Godimento stellareeeeeeeee
Siiìiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Aprile 2022)

Esco con la bandierabologna 
Lalalalalabologna 

Lalalalala. Bologna. Lalalalalala


----------



## UDG (27 Aprile 2022)

Siiiii. Grandi. Ora dipende da noi. Forza Ragazzi


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

FINITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Non solo non abbiamo meno punti.
Ma non abbiamo neanche gli stessi punti.
E neanche siamo a +1.

Addirittura restiamo a +2 EFFETTIVI !


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

*È qui che si godeeeeee?*


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

Goduria totale assoluta.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

Eiaculo arcobaleni ed unicorniiiii


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

ahahahah inquadratura per marotta e ausilio, più allegri degli addams


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Aprile 2022)

Pussate via milantristi


----------



## Kayl (27 Aprile 2022)

Quando è entrato Gagliardini ho iniziato a sperare, il talismano. Dopo 20 secondi gol.XD


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Io ho dato 

Ora mi rinfocillo e poi na parliamo 

Godoooooo
Godooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ho voluto vedere ne seguire nulla, sono incredulo. 
Grazie Sinisa.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Grande Bologna.


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

Non succede, ma se succede, a fine stagione mi compro la maglia di quel cesso di Sansone


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2022)

o mio dio. 

non ci credo che è successo davvero. 
dipende tutto da noi ragazzi. 

ho paura adesso.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> ancora non fischia?


30 secondi di abbuono poi col dolore nel cuore ha dovuto fischiare.
VERME DOVERI
Partita assurda, da orgasmo, con Radu che se la butta dentro.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Aprile 2022)

SUKAAAAAAATE M


----------



## PANDA82 (27 Aprile 2022)

O mio diooooo!! 
Orgasmo puro!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

E ora mi godo LIMONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE in conferenza


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

Il calendario ragazzi.
Napoli perde con Empoli.
Inter perde col Bologna.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

non è che questo mister in seconda allena meglio di certi in panchina ?

io ho visto il bologna solo contro di noi, la juve e oggi
partite da zona europea


----------



## atomiko (27 Aprile 2022)

ed ora bastano 3 vittorie ed 1 pari


----------



## Baba (27 Aprile 2022)

Che goduria ragazzi, che goduria!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

Io dopo il gol di Perisic, così presto, me lo sentivo. Il Bologna poi ultimamente è veramente rognoso. Basti vedere che, pochi giorni fa, dominavano la Roma. Ed ora si ritrovano a perdere contro il Bologna una partita che sembrava stravinta.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Aprile 2022)

Ahahahah

Meddeeeeeeeee


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Una scopata tripla mi avrebbe svuotato meno.
Non ne ho più.
Ma lho vista tutta


----------



## Prealpi (27 Aprile 2022)

Siiiiiii


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

e ora su twitter a trovare meme del guercio e di spiaze doppio mento inzaghi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2022)

Grazie Radu!


----------



## Solo (27 Aprile 2022)

Oddio, ho letteralmente accesso 1 minuto per vedere con quanti gol di scarto avevano vinto e invece


----------



## Baba (27 Aprile 2022)

atomiko ha scritto:


> ed ora bastano 3 vittorie ed 1 pari


Oddio mi rendo conto solo adesso di questa cosa…..


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Aprile 2022)

Bologna: 1 tiro = 2 gol

godo


----------



## Manchester2003!! (27 Aprile 2022)

Avevo detto 3-1 Bologna......ma.va bene pure il 2-1


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Adesso vediamo di buttarlo via di nuovo.

Inzaghi: mancano 5 finali, porta male spiaze.....


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

atomiko ha scritto:


> ed ora bastano 3 vittorie ed 1 pari


Forse anche meno. Questa partita per loro può essere la mazzata definitiva. Ci credevano tanto nel sorpasso, ora sarà più dura. Però attenzione, sono sempre due punti in meno rispetto a noi, non un'eternità. Cerchiamo di non fare cavolate domenica.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

E vaiiii
Limone sucaaaa


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

il telecronista ipocrita

"tira un nuovo vento, le squadre se la giocano"

lo sappiamo che hai strappato pure tu la bolletta con il 2...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Ahahahahahahahahahaha che faccia Marotta!!!! Gli esce l'occhio!

Ausilio che bestemmia!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

Raga possiamo anche pareggiarne una su 4 ora. A pari punti siamo primi noi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2022)

GODO! 

LEGGETEMI MELME UMANE 
STO GODENDOOOO

MALEDETTI MAIALI CASTRATI!


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

dai che adesso abbiamo un mezzo bonus. Vediamo se beccano il contraccolpo psicologico con l'Udinese che anche loro sono in forma a quanto pare.
Non facciamo scherzi, non facciamo scherzi.

PADRONI DI NOI STESSI.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E ora mi godo LIMONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE in conferenza


Sbagliata la regola che i portieri non possono prenderla SEMPRE con le mani.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Aprile 2022)

Forzaaa pazzooooo!


----------



## Solo (27 Aprile 2022)

Che faccio, riattivo DAZN oppure mantengo la disdetta che ha portato fortuna?


----------



## Alkampfer (27 Aprile 2022)

adesso diranno che radu rideva al goal ?


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

ma che successo? non hanno vinto?


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Forse anche meno. Questa partita per loro può essere la mazzata definitiva. Ci credevano tanto nel sorpasso, ora sarà più dura. Però attenzione, sono sempre due punti in meno rispetto a noi, non un'eternità. Cerchiamo di non fare cavolate domenica.


Mazzata per loro e incentivo per Cagliari e Udinese. Se ce l' ha fatta il Bologna perché loro non dovrebbero? Questa é una sconfitta che oltre per i punti pesa tantissimo a livello psicologico


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Aprile 2022)

Se regaliamo questo campionato pretendo che i beduini spediscano tutti ad abbeverare i cammelli,non vorrò più vedere nessuno dalle parti di milanello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Adesso vediamo di buttarlo via di nuovo.
> 
> Inzaghi: mancano 5 finali, porta male spiaze.....


ci ho creduto quando l'ho letto.

comunque mancano 4 partite manteniamo la calma.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Io c'ero. 
Siiii siiii
La faccia del marmotta non ha prezzo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non succede, ma se succede, a fine stagione mi compro la maglia di quel cesso di Sansone



Io quella di Radu


----------



## atomiko (27 Aprile 2022)

Con la Fiore giochiamo prima di loro, se vinciamo gli mettiamo una pressione assurda e la partita di Udine non sarà semplice, Deolofeu li sta aspettando!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Aprile 2022)

È qui che si spruzza!??!


----------



## Igniorante (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ho avuto il coraggio di guardarla.
Meno male perché sennò spaccavo il televisore dopo neanche 10 minuti.
Tra l'altro a vuoto, visto il risultato finale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2022)

Comunque per me non vincono neanche a Udine.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

La faccia di Marotta non ha prezzo.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Sento la necessità di rivedere Radu che ci delizia in LOOP fino a domani.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2022)

Sto morendo. Rianimatemi.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Aprile 2022)

Hanno perso davverooo? Questo è un regalo enorme, ora è tutto nelle nostre mani (il che mi preoccupa molto).


----------



## Route66 (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ci credo..... ditemi che è tutto vero!!
Limone sta piangendo?
Marotta ha già fatto ricorso?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Aprile 2022)

ma dove l'hanno trovato sto fenomeno di portiere? manco donnarumma arriva a tanto.


----------



## Butcher (27 Aprile 2022)

Basta questo!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

Non riescono a togliermi la risata dalla faccia nemmeno se mi picchiasse Tyson


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che faccio, riattivo DAZN oppure mantengo la disdetta che ha portato fortuna?


mantieni tutto così com'èèèèèèèè. 

io è due ore che sto seduta nella stessa posizione senza muovere un muscolo.  

ancora non ci credo, ho dovuto guardare la classifica aggiornata per crederci.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

atomiko ha scritto:


> Con la Fiore giochiamo prima di loro, se vinciamo gli mettiamo una pressione assurda e la partita di Udine non sarà semplice, Deolofeu li sta aspettando!!


Sì, alla fine il calendario difficile rischiano di averlo loro dopo questa gara. Se notate l'Inter è sempre così. Torna in forma quando il Milan si allontana, poi quando si avvicinano, ritornano a fare figuracce. Ricorda un po' il Milan di Leonardo, che ogni volta che era vicino a superare l'Inter faceva il passo falso.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Aprile 2022)

Certo che le facce di Marotta mi accompagneranno per sempre,per facce intendo quelle dopo Berlino,dopo Cardiff e dopo stasera.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Non riescono a togliermi la risata dalla faccia nemmeno se mi picchiasse Tyson


Sei andato poi??


----------



## mil77 (27 Aprile 2022)

Andiamo con 3 vittorie e 1 pareggio siamo campioni d'italiano. Adesso vediamo di non far stupidate


----------



## kekkopot (27 Aprile 2022)

Alla Pellegatti


----------



## Solo (27 Aprile 2022)

Sì, ma chi la vista spieghi per favore.

Rapina del Bologna o cosa? Come han fatto a perdere?


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2156
> 
> 
> Basta questo!!!


É vero! Lo abbiamo rievocato tutti questa settimana!


----------



## chicagousait (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ho voluto guardarla per non rischiare cattivo sangue e quelli decidono di perderla. 

E ma loro sono ingiocabili. 

Immagino I giornalisti italiani. Saranno in lutto fino a domenica


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2022)

Stasera ho scopato Belen Rodriguez e Diletta Leotta in threesome...


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sei andato poi??


No, l'avevo scritto prima della partita. Troppi interisti allo stadio e non volevo trovarmi in tribuna accanto a quei mostri per sbaglio.
Probabilmente sarei finito in galera


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Dipenderà nuovamente tutto da noi !
Non rendiamo vano il sacrificio di Radu !


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Aprile 2022)

Quell’esatto momento nel quale vedi un uomo disintegrarsi dall’interno.


----------



## Baba (27 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> GODO!
> 
> LEGGETEMI MELME UMANE
> STO GODENDOOOO
> ...


In questo momento fanno fatica ad aprire il loro di forum figurati il nostro hahah


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque per me non vincono neanche a Udine.


in questo momento frega zero di udine, sto pensando solo alla fiorentina e alle 4 sberle che hanno preso oggi. 

e alla nostra fatica a giocare e sbloccarla a san siro ultimamente.


----------



## Alkampfer (27 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, ma chi la vista spieghi per favore.
> 
> Rapina del Bologna o cosa? Come han fatto a perdere?


paperissima del portiere sul 2° goal del bologna


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

quando fai doppio ricorso per vincere 3-0



>



quando la giochi e perdi 2-1



>


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Qualcuno sa se handanovic ha avuto un infortunio serio? Se le prossime le giocasse Radu sarebbe un vantaggio non indifferente sul piano psicologico


----------



## Kayl (27 Aprile 2022)

Sansone post partita: "Spero che qualcuno del Milan si faccia sentire, almeno un grazie. Magari un prestito per l'anno prossimo, così gioco la champions".XD GRANDE!

Gagliardini comunque una garanzia, entra lui e dopo 20 secondi gol preso.XD


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, ma chi la vista spieghi per favore.
> 
> Rapina del Bologna o cosa? Come han fatto a perdere?


Nulla, Radu ha deciso di buttarsi la palla in porta mentre tranquillamente la stava passando a destra, roba da paperissima che rimarrà nella storia del calcio trash per sempre.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Aprile 2022)

Ecco perché non volevano giocarla sta partita.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> In questo momento fanno fatica ad aprire il loro di forum figurati il nostro hahah



Non so come finirà questo campionato, io ancora non ci credo al nostro scudetto (forse per scaramanzia) ma sto godendo davvero tanto. 

Dio mio, che esseri viscidi e inferiori che sono.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci ho creduto quando l'ho letto.
> 
> comunque mancano 4 partite manteniamo la calma.


Credo molto in certe cose ( mi starò rincoglionendo) anche quando l'abbiamo detto noi mi sembra l'anno scorso non ne abbiamo più vinte.


----------



## Kayl (27 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa se handanovic ha avuto un infortunio serio? Se le prossime le giocasse Radu sarebbe un vantaggio non indifferente sul piano psicologico


dolori alla schiena, essendo una cosa sorta oggi dubito si possano sapere tempistiche. Anche Giroud e Kjaer hanno questo problema da anni, va e viene, non si sa mai quanto dura.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Sansone post partita: "Spero che qualcuno del Milan si faccia sentire, almeno un grazie. Magari un prestito per l'anno prossimo, così gioco la champions".XD GRANDE!
> 
> Gagliardini comunque una garanzia, entra lui e dopo 20 secondi gol preso.XD



Ma ha davvero detto così? Ahaha


----------



## andre85 (27 Aprile 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Avevo detto 3-1 Bologna......ma.va bene pure il 2-1


Io me lo sono giocato ma più per scaramanzia sbaglio sempre dì un goal…


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Aprile 2022)

RAGAZZI HO PAURA DELLA FIORENTINA COME UNA FINALE DI CHAMPIONS


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

Varotta muto


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa se handanovic ha avuto un infortunio serio? Se le prossime le giocasse Radu sarebbe un vantaggio non indifferente sul piano psicologico


Ha una "contrattura dell'obliquo esterno dell'addome". Da come viene definito, non mi sembra una scemenza ed i recuperi lampo potrebbero penalizzare la prestazione nella prossima partita. Intanto la prossima non la gioca Calhanoglu, squalificato, che magari è anche un bene, però con loro lo vedo giocare un po' meglio quindi sulla carta è un bene.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma ha davvero detto così? Ahaha


Se l'ha detto sai che rosicate quelli dell'inter? Parte il mega complotto con Acerbi


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

L'Inter comunque ha già fatto ricorso, 'sta partita si dovrà rigiocare o 3-0 a tavolino.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se l'ha detto sai che rosicate quelli dell'inter? Parte il mega complotto con Acerbi



Meglio così. Gli devono scoppiare quei fegati marci che si ritrovano.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2022)

Ho aperto una boccia discretamente pregiata.
Il Moet rimane lì per l'anno prossimo, sia mai che me lo faranno aprire in anticipo?
Arrivederci, arrivederci, sono ancora favoriti...


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ci credevo e infatti non ho voluto vederla.
Apro il forum e trovo la sorpresa!
Grazie Radu, anche se non ho la più pallida idea di chi tu sia!
E grazie alla schiena di Handanovic, a quanto leggo.
Devono scoppiareeeeeeeee!


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Radu comunque ha bisogno di giocare di più altrimenti come impara? (a passare la palla)
(e a parare)


----------



## Kayl (27 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha una "contrattura dell'obliquo esterno dell'addome". Da come viene definito, non mi sembra una scemenza ed i recuperi lampo potrebbero penalizzare la prestazione nella prossima partita. Intanto la prossima non la gioca Calhanoglu, squalificato, che magari è anche un bene, però con loro lo vedo giocare un po' meglio quindi sulla carta è un bene.


Vidal è infortunato, se non recupera gioca Gagliardini.


----------



## Kayl (27 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma ha davvero detto così? Ahaha


sì sì non ho letto l'ho guardato nell'intervista sul campo post-partita.XD


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2022)

Ragazzi questa è una batosta grossa per loro. Perdono di autostima,queste cose alla fine sono determinanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2022)

Raga abbiamo una potenza qui dentro che potremmo far vincere la Champions all Udinese se solo ci concentrassimo tutti insieme


----------



## Le Grand Milan (27 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Una scopata tripla mi avrebbe svuotato meno.
> Non ne ho più.
> Ma lho vista tutta


Non l'ho avuto cosi nervoso da tanto tempo, un vero e proprio manganello da poliziotto. Una vera e propria arma di distruzione di massa .


----------



## Manchester2003!! (27 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha una "contrattura dell'obliquo esterno dell'addome". Da come viene definito, non mi sembra una scemenza ed i recuperi lampo potrebbero penalizzare la prestazione nella prossima partita. Intanto la prossima non la gioca Calhanoglu, squalificato, che magari è anche un bene, però con loro lo vedo giocare un po' meglio quindi sulla carta è un bene.


Il vero infortunio lo ha a livello visivo.....


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Calma calma....niente sfotto, niente prese in giro ,non è il momento,calma....non abbiamo fatto nulla ancora


----------



## Route66 (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ho voluto perdermi nemmeno un minuto dell'intervallo di Liverpool -Villareal pur di non guardare quelli la...
Sto cercando di stare tra il calmo e il molto calmo ma nella testa mi gira in loop il goal di Tonali!!
Meglio evitare di allenarmi con la corda in questi giorni onde evitare guai grossi....


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Radu


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

man of the match



>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Immagino che ora diranno che Radu è nel nostro libro paga assieme ad Acerbi


----------



## JoKeR (27 Aprile 2022)

Ho cambiato al gol di Sansone riguardando su Sky Miami-Atlanta che avevo già visto.
Sono di Bologna sapete e conosco bene il valore della squadra, da molti denigrata e spesso da me difesa (anche dopo il 6-1 a San Siro).... sono stato malissimo come tutti voi, non ho esultato... silenzio assoluto...
Testa bassa e pedalare, non so come farete voi le prossime 3 settimane, io non riesco a non pensarci.. mamma mia che malattia il Milan


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non succede, ma se succede, a fine stagione mi compro la maglia di quel cesso di Sansone


Scherzando ha detto che adesso si aspetta una chiamata da Maldini, anche un prestito, così può giocare la champions


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Radu



ha voluto imitirare il re dei portieri,king buffone !
Praticamente errore simile


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> man of the match


ha un non so che di castillejo. 

p.s. pensate che io ero convinta che il loro secondo portiere fosse ancora padelli.  
ho scoperto solo stasera dell'esistenza di questo radu, pensavo fosse il terzo. 

per me radu era solo quello della lazio.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Questo si vede meglio


----------



## Igniorante (27 Aprile 2022)

Ora si è capito come mai chiedevano la vittoria a tavolino


----------



## CrisRs (27 Aprile 2022)

Bene dai, non godevo così da tanto. Dai ragazzi vi prego, non mollate. 4 partite ancora e siamo avanti di 2 punti. Abbiamo un possibile pareggio anche da giocarci per rimanere in testa. Non sucxede....ma se succede


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> man of the match



Classica faccia a sfinteristi sfigato che riuscirebbe a prendere schiaffi anche da Bebe Vio mentre sta senza potresi.


----------



## Solo (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Radu


Oddio sto male, ma cos'è? Uahahahabaha

Deve essere un cuore rossonero fin dalla nascita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ora si è capito come mai chiedevano la vittoria a tavolino



Sapevano che Sinisa non è uno che si vende facilmente come Mourinho.


----------



## Dexter (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Radu


Altro che Acerbi, é Radu il vero cuore rossonero


----------



## bmb (27 Aprile 2022)

Cose che succedono di Radu, come essere potenzialmente a -3 al 92' all'Olimpico e poi ritrovarsi a +3 (considerando lo scontro diretto).


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2022)

Si può aprire il Post Radu nella sezione giocatori Milan?


----------



## R41D3N (27 Aprile 2022)

Non ci posso credere ragazzi, ero a lavoro e sapevo dell'1-1 del primo tempo. Sono tornato a casa senza voler sapere nulla perché avevo troppa paura del risultato finale. Mi collego ora e scopro che le melme hanno perso. Allora esiste un dio del calcio! Ma che caxx è successo? Che goduria incredibileeeeee


----------



## Le Grand Milan (27 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 30 secondi di abbuono poi col dolore nel cuore ha dovuto fischiare.
> VERME DOVERI
> Partita assurda, da orgasmo, con Radu che se la butta dentro.


In effetti caro Raryof se lo butta dentro in profondità


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sapevano che Sinisa non è uno che si vende facilmente come Mourinho.



Sinisa è un uomo vero.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E vaiiii
> Limone sucaaaa





>


----------



## JoKeR (27 Aprile 2022)

Oggi su una Radio Bolognese (Radio Nettuno) erano molto indispettiti dall'atteggiamento dell'Inter per la storia dei ricorsi e del rinvio... da più fonti vicino alla squadra si parlava di comunione di intenti per fermare l'Inter... il Bologna aveva giocato meglio con noi e contro la Juventus, ma anche stasera non avrebbe rubato il pareggio.


----------



## Roger84 (27 Aprile 2022)

Un mini sogno che si avvera! Ora ragazzi....4 finali da giocare con la fame!!!! È un'occasione troppo troppo grossa....le me#de hanno toppato un bel match point ...


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Oggi su una Radio Bolognese (Radio Nettuno) erano molto indispettiti dall'atteggiamento dell'Inter per la storia dei ricorsi e del rinvio... da più fonti vicino alla squadra si parlava di comunione di intenti per fermare l'Inter... il Bologna aveva giocato meglio con noi e contro la Juventus, ma anche stasera non avrebbe rubato il pareggio.


E' stata una mezza impresa però perché il Bologna non ha minimamente curato gli inserimenti centrali e i ritmi erano abbastanza blandi, di solito l'Inter queste partite le ammazza serenamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2022)

Eccolo!!
Ma è la mia Tv o è più giallo per davvero?


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mazzata per loro e incentivo per Cagliari e Udinese. Se ce l' ha fatta il Bologna perché loro non dovrebbero? Questa é una sconfitta che oltre per i punti pesa tantissimo a livello psicologico


Infatti.
Per me è quasi logico che adesso saranno sopraffatti dalla frustrazione. Pura frustrazione. Si sentivano lo scudetto quasi in tasca; adesso invece il magico bonus del recupero è andato. Se il Milan vince non c'è niente da fare per loro.
Credo e spero che Inzaghi scoppi a piangere senza sosta e tutti i fegati scoppino malamente. Quindi scoppiare definitivamente domenica arrivando così alla sconfitta con l'Udinese.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

la previsione della gazzetta



>


----------



## Igniorante (27 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sapevano che Sinisa non è uno che si vende facilmente come Mourinho.



Sinisa


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2022)

La cosa più bella è che se non avessero rinviato più volte per cercare di vincerla a tavolino avrebbe giocato Handanovic e probabilmente non avrebbero perso. Questa cosa è da goduria totale.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2022)

Stasera il gozzo è più pronunciato tra poco lo appoggia sul microfono


----------



## Milo (27 Aprile 2022)

Mi sto sentendo male, giuro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Comunque non è un caso che l'inter abbia perso dopo che Inzaghi abbia tirato fuori il famoso mantra delle "finali".

Ormai è un dogma, chi parla di disputare tutte finali farà pena e schifo e perderà l'impossibile


----------



## Masanijey (27 Aprile 2022)

Basta spruzzare, bastaaaaaaa!
Come si chiude?!?


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Aprile 2022)

Dai ragazzi stiamo umili e voliamo bassi. Non solo è ancora lunga ma noi rispetto all Inter abbiamo un calendario molto ma molto più tosto. Umiltà!
(Poi il fatto che questo campionato doveva essere già finito tra i 5 punti mancanti a noi per errori arbitrali contro spezia e udinese e i 3 punti che hanno in più loro tra Torino dove dovevano perdere e Juve dove dovevano pareggiare è un altro discorso, forse..)


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque non è un caso che l'inter abbia perso dopo che Inzaghi abbia tirato fuori il famoso mantra delle "finali".
> 
> Ormai è un dogma, chi parla di disputare tutte finali farà pena e schifo e perderà l'impossibile


Speriamo che non lo tirino fuori i nostri questo mantra porta jella


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Radu


Questo è il secondo gol del Bologna ?????? 
Madre di Dio..... Qualcuno lassù ci vuole bene 
RADU ROSSONERO VERO


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Speriamo che non lo tirino fuori i nostri questo mantra porta jella



Se non ricordo male l'abbiamo tirato fuori quest'anno per i gironi di champion e infatti poi abbiamo fatto pena e schifo


----------



## David Drills (27 Aprile 2022)

Sono andato a leggere un po' il loro forum, non lo avevo mai fatto. E niente, che schifo che mi fanno, 1000 volte peggio dei gobbi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2022)

Prima intervista di Radu: "Penso che tutto sommato sia andata bene, respiro e sono ancora vivo, ed è questo ciò che conta. La salute prima di tutto. Sono riuscito ad imitare il mio idolo Donnarumma e sono felice per questo. Presto andrò a vincere la gempions ligue"


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Stasera il gozzo è più pronunciato tra poco lo appoggia sul microfono


 non ha detto "spiaze per i ragazzi" stavolta, grave mancanza



>


----------



## Igniorante (27 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella è che se non avessero rinviato più volte per cercare di vincerla a tavolino avrebbe giocato Handanovic e probabilmente non avrebbero perso. Questa cosa è da goduria totale.



Dopo tutte le loro ladrate il karma dovrebbe punirli così tanto da ridurli a giocare con la primavera da quí all'ultima di campionato


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Speriamo che non lo tirino fuori i nostri questo mantra porta jella


ieri gosens in un'intervista ha detto che dopo la juve erano convinti di aver vinto lo scudetto. 

risultato: gosens rotto e inter sconfitta stasera. 

mai scherzare con il karma.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sono andato a leggere un po' il loro forum, non lo avevo mai fatto. E niente, che schifo che mi fanno, 1000 volte peggio dei gobbi


Che dicono?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (27 Aprile 2022)

Ragazzi ma quanto pesano i gol di Isma di Sandrino di Olivier ovviamente ma anche quello di Rebic in una partita che obbiettivamente meritavamo di perdere( Salernitana). Punti d'oro!!

ANNALA!!


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Avrei preferito l'avesse fatto Handanovic quel errore, povero cristo....


----------



## kYMERA (27 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito l'avesse fatto Handanovic quel errore, povero cristo....


Perchè? Adesso se è rotto e salta anche fra 3 giorni gioca questo che verrà insultato fino alla morte. Non penso metteranno Cordaz. O si? Boh vediamo


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

Gli ingiocabili.


----------



## David Drills (27 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che dicono?


A parte che si insultano tra di loro che noi nemmeno nei peggiori topic di politica, ma poi sono antisportivi, complottisti, vittimisti, uno schifo proprio


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> A parte che si insultano tra di loro che noi nemmeno nei peggiori topic di politica, ma poi sono antisportivi, complottisti, vittimisti, uno schifo proprio


Intertristi insomma..
Via via...
Brutta gente.


----------



## David Drills (27 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito l'avesse fatto Handanovic quel errore, povero cristo....


Anche a me onestamente ha fatto pena, poi comunque ha un paio di stagioni di serie a alle spalle, non è giovanissimo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> A parte che si insultano tra di loro che noi nemmeno nei peggiori topic di politica, ma poi sono antisportivi, complottisti, vittimisti, uno schifo proprio


vivendo a Milano li vedo ogni giorno, al bar alla mattina, a lavoro, in palestra. Sono complottisti nati. Per loro il sistema è contro, si lamentano anche quest'anno che se fosse ad arbitri invertiti avremmo già lo scudetto cucito matematico


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perchè? Adesso se è rotto e salta anche fra 3 giorni gioca questo che verrà insultato fino alla morte. Non penso metteranno Cordaz. O si? Boh vediamo


Non c'è nulla da insultare è stato un errore figlia di questo calcio malato dove il portiere deve toccare più palloni di tutti, non l'ha fatto apposta....paga una moda.
Era godurioso invece lo prendesse Handa quello si.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (27 Aprile 2022)

Stasera si gode tantissimo, sto cantando e ballando su Danza Kuduro vedendo la papera del milanista Radu

Che ne dite:
*"La mano arriba, cintura sola . Da media vuelta, Ca. zz.o duro!!"*


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito l'avesse fatto Handanovic quel errore, povero cristo....


in effetti a sto poveraccio adesso toccherà una gogna mediatica alla karius dopo liverpool-real. 

cmq se ci pensate anche noi abbiamo dovuto giocare un bel pezzo importante di campionato con tatarusanu, e siamo ancora qua.
vediamo se handanovic sta fuori altre partite che succede.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Comunque senza la paperona di radu,questa come minimo l'avrebbero sculata nei minuti di recupero !
Rendiamo omaggio a santo radu


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Anche a me onestamente ha fatto pena, poi comunque ha un paio di stagioni di serie a alle spalle, non è giovanissimo.


David a me fa tenerezza, questi sono errori che succedono anche a uno che gioca da 50 anni guarda Buffon.

E bruttissimo quando la palla arriva a un portiere e gli arriva sul piede debole.
Ma la colpa non è sua ma dal concetto di gioco. Un portiere deve parare, non lo si può mettere in condizioni di poter sbagliare. Dovendo toccare 1000 palloni essendo l'ultimo uomo in errore prima o poi lo fai.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque senza la paperona di radu,questa come minimo l'avrebbero sculata nei minuti di recupero !
> Rendiamo omaggio a santo radu


Infatti sì, il gol ha dato un po' di ossigeno ma il Bologna ha giocato davvero a ritmi blandi, come se stesse aspettando di prenderlo nel finale.
E' sembrata una partita da copione scontato che poi per sbaglio ha dovuto cambiare il finale, una partita davvero stupida.


----------



## David Drills (27 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> David a me fa tenerezza, questi sono errori che succedono anche a uno che gioca da 50 anni guarda Buffon.
> 
> E bruttissimo quando la palla arriva a un portiere e gli arriva sul piede debole.
> Ma la colpa non è sua ma dal concetto di gioco. Un portiere deve parare, non lo si può mettere in condizioni di poter sbagliare. Dovendo toccare 1000 palloni essendo l'ultimo uomo in errore prima o poi lo fai.


Assolutamente, intendevo dire che se fosse stato un ragazzo della Primavera sarebbe stato peggio, invece avendo 24 anni e qualche stagione in curriculum spero abbia le spalle sufficientemente larghe per sopportare il carico di letame che gli sta arrivando...


----------



## David Drills (27 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Infatti sì, il gol ha dato un po' di ossigeno ma il Bologna ha giocato davvero a ritmi blandi, come se stesse aspettando di prenderlo nel finale.
> E' sembrata una partita da copione scontato che poi per sbaglio ha dovuto cambiare il finale, una partita davvero stupida.


Il golletto su mischia di garra charruaaa (cit.) al 90esimo non era nemmeno quotato...e invece...SPIAZE!


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> in effetti a sto poveraccio adesso toccherà una gogna mediatica alla karius dopo liverpool-real.
> 
> cmq se ci pensate anche noi abbiamo dovuto giocare un bel pezzo importante di campionato con tatarusanu, e siamo ancora qua.
> vediamo se handanovic sta fuori altre partite che succede.


Per un portiere sono cose terribili, sembrava un cane bastonato( da persona intelligente) non come Donnarumma che più errori fa più fa lo spavaldo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Anche a me onestamente ha fatto pena, poi comunque ha un paio di stagioni di serie a alle spalle, non è giovanissimo.



Per Radu dispiace ma per le m… assolutamente no. Non meritano lo scudetto.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> A parte che si insultano tra di loro che noi nemmeno nei peggiori topic di politica, ma poi sono antisportivi, complottisti, vittimisti, uno schifo proprio



Per me sono peggio pure dei gobbi.
I gobbi guardano tutti dall'alto in basso, quando invece a livello internazionale non valgono niente, e da sempre credono che tutto gli sia dovuto e gli scudetti dovrebbero assegnarglieli a tavolino, abituati ad anni di ruberíe.
Ma questi sfigati, Dio santo... Si sentono tipo i gobbi ma con millemila titoli in meno e, per questo, estremamente livorosi, vittimisti e complottisti.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> A parte che si insultano tra di loro che noi nemmeno nei peggiori topic di politica, ma poi sono antisportivi, complottisti, vittimisti, uno schifo proprio


ho letto un pò qua e là......noto un odio verso pioli pazzesco.

lo accusano di tutto, come se il fatto di voler recuperare la partita di bologna sia colpa sua, poverino, volevano lo 0-3 a tavolino. 

o anche perche pioli vorrebbe giocare le ultime in contemporanea....


----------



## IDRIVE (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per Radu dispiace ma per le m… assolutamente no. Non meritano lo scudetto.


Considera che se dovesse succedere QUELLO CHE NON VOGLIO NOMINARE, per gli interisti e per i media sarà tutta colpa del povero Radu, mentre i 7 punti che ci avevano rubato in precedenza andranno allegramente nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (27 Aprile 2022)

Quando non le vedo escono sempre super partite, troppo contento ma purtroppo è ancora lunga


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2022)

Ma come godo. Come godo.


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che faccio, riattivo DAZN oppure mantengo la disdetta che ha portato fortuna?


Non azzardarti


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Considera che se dovesse succedere QUELLO CHE NON VOGLIO NOMINARE, per gli interisti e per i media sarà tutta colpa del povero Radu, mentre i *7 punti che ci avevano rubato in precedenza andranno allegramente nel dimenticatoio.*



Sono nel dimenticatoio già ora.


----------



## Marco T. (28 Aprile 2022)

Incredibile non lo avrei mai pensato. Grazie Bologna. Adesso siamo padroni dell nostro destino. Forza vecchio cuore rossonero batti forte. Speriamo ed incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Aprile 2022)

E' qui la festa?!?!


----------



## IDRIVE (28 Aprile 2022)

E' successo... è successo davvero. Ora non canniamole più, ragazzi, daiiii!!!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

Questa partita resterà nella storia dell’Inter e forse pure nella nostra…


----------



## folletto (28 Aprile 2022)

Ristorantino sperduto in campagna senza rete cellulare, entro con le melme già in vantaggio e poi esco e.........ora non facciamo catsate eh


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2022)




----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2022)

Ancora godoooo, stanotte tenda canadese


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ieri gosens in un'intervista ha detto che dopo la juve erano convinti di aver vinto lo scudetto.
> 
> risultato: gosens rotto e inter sconfitta stasera.
> 
> mai scherzare con il karma.


Spero di potere andare ad uppare quel topic tra qualche gara 

Però rimaniamo con i piedi per terra.
E tutto nelle nostre mani, ma per le sono ancora loro i favoriti.
Abbiamo un calendario bruttissimo.
Poi se dovessero loro pareggiare anche una sola partita sarebbe diverso eh.


----------



## elpacoderoma (28 Aprile 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2144
> 
> Labbarba aiutaci tu.


Non tradisce mai.
Ci scusi sua magnificenza Labbarba se abbiamo dovuto tirarla in mezzo.
Non succederà mai più, almeno fino alla prossima finale di Champions.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2022)

E' qui che si gode?  Cmq Theate partitone veramente, le ha prese tutte di testa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' qui che si gode?  Cmq Theate partitone veramente, le ha prese tutte di testa.



Visto dal vivo contro la Roma, è forte questo qua


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2022)

Ancora si godeeeee


----------



## sunburn (28 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per Radu dispiace


Sì guarda, sono affranto per Radu… Tipo quando ho visto il pallonetto di Pippo contro l’Ajax, Zidane espulso che esce dal campo lasciandosi la coppa del Mondo alle spalle ecc.
Solo lo scudetto del Milan potrebbe attenuare il mio dolore per la papera di Radu.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì guarda, sono affranto per Radu… Tipo quando ho visto il pallonetto di Pippo contro l’Ajax, Zidane espulso che esce dal campo lasciandosi la coppa del Mondo alle spalle ecc.
> Solo lo scudetto del Milan potrebbe attenuare il mio dolore per la papera di Radu.



Che animo sensibile


----------



## sunburn (28 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che animo sensibile


Mi merito che Radu mi faccia soffrire come ieri sera anche domenica per punirmi per la mia insensibilità…


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mi merito che Radu mi faccia soffrire come ieri sera anche domenica per punirmi per la mia insensibilità…



Radu ha sbagliato ma non mi sembra che le altre m... meritassero. 
L'Inter - con arbitraggi degni - non dovrebbe essere a -2 ma ben più distante.


----------



## sunburn (28 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Radu ha sbagliato ma non mi sembra che le altre m... meritassero.
> L'Inter - con arbitraggi degni - non dovrebbe essere a -2 ma ben più distante.


Eh siamo ancora abbondantemente in credito con il Destino. 
Io continuo a sperarci senza crederci. Per ora sta funzionando…


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2022)

Buongiorno ragazzi, che dicono gli ingiocabili?
Stamattina mi sono svegliato con questa colonna sonora...






Godooooo


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Aprile 2022)

Spiaze


----------



## unbreakable (28 Aprile 2022)

grande radu che prende esempio dai portieri della nazioanale presente epassati


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2022)

Ma un bell'Interista Vaffankulo come saluto mattutino??? Buongiorno a voi


----------



## EmmePi (28 Aprile 2022)

Non date per scontato che i merdazzurri siano sotto di 2 punti.

Da voci di corridoio ci sono riscontri dei ricorsi per annullare il match e dare vittoria a tavolino sia alla Corte Suprema dei Massoni sia alla Gran Giurì degli arbitri per non aver fatto dirigere la partita al migliore arbitro attuale, tale Marotta Giuseppe della sezione di Varese.
Poi, non bastasse, si chiederà sempre l'assegnazione della vittoria a tavolino perchè l'arbitro non ha consultato il VAR sul secondo gol del Bologna in quanto il portiere era impallato nella visuale da kalulu.


----------



## bmb (28 Aprile 2022)

Purtroppo appena la recupereranno ci supereranno in classifica.


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi, che dicono gli ingiocabili?
> Stamattina mi sono svegliato con questa colonna sonora...
> 
> 
> ...


Sto ancora godendo da ieri sera, del resto stamattina al bar godevano tutti, ho pure offerto la colazione a un paio di tifosi rossoblu. Poi son contenti perché non hanno fatto sconti a nessuno in questo finale di campionato, nemmeno a noi, quindi hanno accettato volentieri. Mai avrebbero accettato da un gobbo però, hanno tenuto a dirmelo 
Bella atmosfera.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Aprile 2022)

ero convinto che avrebbero avuto vita difficile, ma quel che è successo era davvero imponderabile. Ora vediamo di non sprecare tutto come al nostro solito


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2022)

Auguri all'inter per lo scudetto , la coppa italia e pure miss italia.

Gli ingiocabili.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2022)

E chi ha dormito stanotte. Che goduria.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2022)

Ho commentato la partita live con voi tutti per condividere con voi le mie sensazioni.
Come avevo anticipato il bivio della gara era il 60' minuto, momento in cui i nerazzurri solitamente crollano.

Inzaghi ha puntato su lautaro e correa davanti perchè dopo aver vinto contro la roma in transizione avrebbe voluto dare continuità.
Dentro anche di marco come terzo di difesa che rompendo la linea è prezioso nelle uscite e negli inserimenti.

Per il resto formazione tipo, a parte radu per hanadanovic .
L'inter parte fortissimo come spesso accade e va avanti dopo pochi minuti con perisic, gran gol il suo.

Quella delle partenze forti ormai è una costante dell'inter nell'ultimo periodo e credo due siano le motivazioni che portano i nerazzurri ad approcciare la gara cosi : innanzitutto la tenuta fisica.
L'inter non è squadra intensa nello sforzo fisico ma è fisica nello sforzo.
Tradotto, l'inter vince i corpo a corpo e i duelli aerei ma se qualcuno fa correre la palla non reggono un'ora.
Poi sto notando nell'inter un pò di ansia e la ricerca del gol immediato serve quasi per rasserenare i calciatori e il mister.

L'inter nei primi 25 munuti potrebbe segnare 3 volte.
Di marco e correa tra le linee fanno la differenza e il bologna sbaglia tutte le scalate, le scelte , le uscite.
Un massacro.

Ma il bologna con la palla nei piedi ha qualità perchè sa giocare ed ecco che la delizia di marco, migliore in campo per l'inter a mio parere, si trasforma in croce e tassa da pagare.
Su un cross che spiove infatti arnautovic viene servito nella zona di di marco e il bolognese approfitta subito della poca propensione del mezzo-sinistro nerazzurro nel gioco aereo.

Duello vinto, palla all'angolino e gol. 1-1.
La partita cambia.
Subentrano paure ed ansie nei nerazzurri.

A un certo punto , come da me previsto, nei nerazzurri finisce pure la benzina e inzaghi corre ai cambi ma i ragazzi che subentrano non sono giocatori da strappo e il ritmo della manovra interista non cambia.
Come diciamo su questi lidi la fortuna dell'inter è sempre stata la salute e la possibilità di giocare coi 13 titolari che hanno.
La beffa arriva poi con la clamorosa papera di radu.
Toh..... vuoi vedere che dietro handanovic hanno il nulla?

E dire che c'è chi ha giocato e vinto un mese e mezzo col portiere di riserva....

Il finale di partita è drammatico perchè si assiste al crollo nervoso di una squadra, di colpo si apre una crepa nel muro di certezze degli ingiocabili.
A fine partita mister limone completa la frittata asserendo che dietro lautaro in termini di gol e prestazioni tutti hanno fallito.

Auguri comunque all'inter per la vittoria dello scudetto della seconda stella.


----------



## UDG (28 Aprile 2022)

Non ho seguito la cosa, ma perché Inzaghi viene chiamato limone?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2022)

Comunque era tempo che non godevo così tanto come sto facendo in questi ultimi giorni.
Dalle 3 pere prese dal Napoli in 6 minuti, al gol di Tonali contro i laziesi al 92' e al regalo di Radu di ieri, questi giorni sono stati spettacolari.


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2161


Hanno tolto quel pezzo ahahahahhaha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Aprile 2022)

Su MW critichiamo spesso le scelte di Pioli (giustamente) per essere troppo scolastiche e non abbastanza coraggiose (Giroud fuori con Bologna e Lazio).
Ma ieri Inzaghi ha fatto intravedere ampiamente di non essere adeguato a certi livelli di pressione. Oltre alle solite sceneggiate dopo ogni contrasto i suoi cambi sono stati disastrosi, anche a livello mentale.
Con Doveri ieri c'era un arbitro che non ci ha pensato due volte prima di ammonire giocatori dopo interventi duri, da giallo. Una cosa che con l'Inter non capita spesso. Ed infatti Calhanoglu, Dumfries e Barella si sono beccati ammonizioni.
Inzaghi dopo queste ammonizioni non ha piu pensato a Bologna-Inter, ma mentalmente era gia ad Udine e Milano. Se il cambio di Barella poteva ancora starci, quello della turca aveva qualcosa d'incredibile. Lo ha tolto per inserire Gagliardini, GAGLIARDINI! Una scelta palesemente dettata dalla paura di perdere un giocatore per colpa di una squalifica nel rush finale. Calhanoglu diffidato gia saltava la prossima, con un espulsione saltava 2 su 4.
Ed ecco la scelta, l'allenatore non ha piu pensato a vincere nella partita in corso ma alle prossime. Brutto segnale a mio parere, perche con questa sconfitta l'Inter non ha piu in mano la situazione. Scelta dettata anche dalla paura e da una pressione sempre piu alta.


Almeno questa é la mia interpretazione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2022)

È qui che si gode ancora? E questa goduria è qualcosa che prescinde dai risultati del Milan. 

Si gode perché le pensavano d'essere i più forti dell'universo. 

Melme schifose, puzzate di mafia e mierda


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È qui che si gode ancora? E questa goduria è qualcosa che prescinde dai risultati del Milan.
> 
> Si gode perché le pensavano d'essere i più forti dell'universo.
> 
> Melme schifose, puzzate di mafia e mierda


Guarda che li considerano più forti pure i nostri tifosi.
Gli ingiocabili. 

Per me erano e restano dei ladri sopravvalutati.
Indubbiamente hanno dei valori ma io questo squadrone non lo vedo.


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2022)

Per la cronaca da ieri sera ho cambiato già 8 paia di mutande...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (28 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca da ieri sera ho cambiato già 8 paia di mutande...


Grande Calvin Zenos Klein! Io da ieri sera ho lo stesso grave problema cioé un manganello da poliziotto !


----------



## folletto (28 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Le Grand Milan (28 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda che li considerano più forti pure i nostri tifosi.
> Gli ingiocabili.
> 
> Per me erano e restano dei ladri sopravvalutati.
> Indubbiamente hanno dei valori ma io questo squadrone non lo vedo


Il gol validissimo di Isma gride vendetta ( stessa dinamica, stesso gol convalidato a Xhaka durante un Manchester Arsenal ). 

Il momentum della partita cambiava totalmente allo 65' minuto quindi sarebbe stato un assedio totale. L'Inter contro di noi parte sempre a mille poi verso l'ora di gioco crolla fisicamente.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2022)

Sinisa


----------

